# First Bird



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I took my nephew,12, out for the youth season on Saturday and Sunday. This was his first turkey hunt. Friday we went scouting and found a few promising spots for Saturday morning.

Saturday morning we got to the first spot at first light. After about 2 hours of deer watching and no turkey progress we moved on down the way. About a mile from our first spot we stopped and yelped a few times on the box call. It was a bit windy so hearing was limited. We moved about 200 yards farther when I heard a Tom gobble in the woods across from us. We quickly got setup in a good spot. I put a mouth call in my mouth and started yelping and cutting a little. He gobbled some more. After a few exchanges and lots of gobbling he finally broke the wood line and was in our site. He began double gobbling and closed another 50 yards. He went full strut for our decoy, Which was getting a little whacky in the wind, at about 70 yards. This old bird was the biggest turkey I've ever rest my naked eyes upon. My nephew had no reference so he was clueless as to just how special this bird was. I was clearly more shaken than the youngster. With a head of almost all white and beard dragging on the ground. He decided he had enough and vacated the scene. He let out one last thunder gobble as a parting gift.

This morning we arrived in the same area. Hopes of finding that old grey gobbler were high. We heard a few gobbles early but nothing metabolized so we moved to a new area. A few more hours and lots of walking it was late in the morning. With no further progrss in the turkey department I asked the youngster if he felt like continuing. He came up with the best answer he could. "Well" he said with a pause "We only have 2 hours left. Lets keep going". So we hustled and got the the next spot at about 10:20. We quickly found a nice looking spot and started calling. Boom gobbles from 2 different birds! I gave them a few minutes of silence then yelped some more. Gobbles again and closer! I left those toms to wonder if I was still interested and stayed silent until they gobbled again. I quickly responded with some cuts and yelps and they were on a string right too us. Gobble! They are getting closer. Gobble! They are really close. Gobble! There is one! Our silence was driving them mad. This jake kept closing the distance. He refused to fan out which lead me to believe the more dominant of the 2 was still out of sight. At 40 paces he began to run parallel with us. I think he glimpsed my nephew move the gun and was planning to scoot. I figured this was the best chance getting one of these two birds so I whispered " I am going to stop him. When he stops, shoot him". I waited for him to make it to a hole then clucked. He stopped. I whispered "shoot!" BANG! He was down! First turkey in the book for the kiddo! In the final hour he knocked down this jake at 11:10am.









The box call I used (in the photo) for locating these guys is made by my good buddy Kip Feroce of Ferocius Calls. Stunning work from a first class fella. I showed some photos of the matching pair for myself and my father awhile back. Thanks Kip for the wonderful call and the sound advise.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Awesome!!!!! I bet that was one happy boy!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Congratulations to you and your nephew on his first turkey. That will be one he will always remember. Has his big grin gone away yet?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Congrats. on the hunt and an awesome write up. I think he will be a bit chatty at school tomorrow.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. The grin temporarily left when he passed on on the ride home today lol. We walked a lot this weekend. Got up early. Stayed up late and watched movies. Ate junk food. Learned some wood turning. Practiced turkey calling with different types of calls. I gave him a youth frame mouth call to take home. I expect a call from my sister tomorrow lol.

I think he is hooked, pun intended. First thing he did was check them.. This guys nubs were not so pleasing to him. So his "next ones gonna have huge hooks". Lol his solution.... bring binoculars on the next hunt so he can scope them before shooting. I asked if he thought it wiser to just get the bird to come closer. He said "yeah call me one right into my lap next time". I love the kids enthusiasm but he is giving me a bit to much credit lol. He does not know how hard its gonna get after this coming weeks opener.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Congrats to your nephew for shooting straight and congrats to you for spending the time with the younger generation !


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Ed. As I'm sure it is evident, it was a fantastic weekend for me too.


----------



## jimmy shutt (Jun 2, 2013)

great story congrats to your Nephew.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Big smiles all around. Thanks, Rick. One more youngster carrying on the tradition!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you, thank you.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Sweet... A Big Congrats to you, & your nephew.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Congrats to you both Rick ! Nice bird !


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard (Nov 1, 2012)

congrats to your nepher adn you rick

he may think much of the nub spurs on that bird right now

but i gaurantee you that bird will be a trophy he never forgets,and in time he will be proud of them nubs

its nice to see another youngster in the woods hunting,and not playing a video game


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks guys.

SGB he still plays the games but, I certainly have his attention now .


----------



## jswift (Dec 24, 2012)

Congrats to your nephew on his first! Glad to see the youth out there in the real world.


----------



## Beta (Mar 3, 2014)

Great story, bird too! A hunt you both will always remember I'm sure!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thank you fellas. My sister called to thank me and tear me a new arse today. Thanks was for taking him. Arse tearing was for the turkey calls I gave him! Little noise makers she called them.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

You forgot to warn the nephew about using the call in the house I see. lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Lol I'm gonna go with "forgot".


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

It don't get much better!! It aint about the bird as I am sure he will continue to grow for the years to come. The memories will last a life time!! Way to go Rick


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Thanks Rodney.


----------

